# Need subs in Howard County, MD and Maybe Downtown Baltimore



## GreatBigTuna (Sep 29, 2003)

I just landed a large commercial lot in the Elkridge area and need to augment my crew. I'm looking for 2 truck/plows and possibly a backhoe. 

I'm also waiting on a renewal for a lot near the Inner Harbor for which I will need one truck/plow, I may or may not get this one.

Must be insured and available 24/7 during the season with reliable equipment. Full payment will be made at the conclusion of each event. Give me a call and we can discuss the details. If you get the voice mail, please leave a message and I'll get back with you in the early evening or the next morning. Thanks!!!


----------



## GreatBigTuna (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm looking for another 2 trucks in Elkridge if anyone is interested. Give me a ring on my cell 443-623-5733. Also looking for P/T sidewalk crew and an operator for a compact tractor loader, so any leads on interested laborers or operators would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## shaughnessylawn (Jan 5, 2005)

iam interrested have a 2000 chevy 2500 plow salt spreader and back hoe what are you paying call me 4436231428 biz


----------



## savagewolf (Aug 21, 2004)

GreatBigTuna said:


> Also looking for P/T sidewalk crew and an operator for a compact tractor loader, so any leads on interested laborers or operators would be appreciated. Thanks!


What type of loader you looking of a operator for? I might be up for that
E-Mail me @ wolfmetalfab at comcast.net I also have a basic welding setup here if anyone needs repairs done (24/7 during season) plasma cutter and tig/stick (Cert welder)


----------

